# Bats Galore...



## KaaTom (Dec 7, 2008)

For ages now there have been a colony of Bats that have been invading heaps of trees by the river and I have finally stopped to take some piccies...


----------



## Lonewolf (Dec 7, 2008)

OMG how awesome! Lucky you!


----------



## Kirby (Dec 7, 2008)

its a bit late for halloween decorations isnt it?


----------



## Fiona74 (Dec 7, 2008)

We get the micro bats at our house. They fly in front of the sensor light and it comes on. They also roost up in the corner at our front door and there is always poop right outside the door, looks like mouse poop. They come every year in November and are gone by end March from what I can remember but definately not here before November. The kids love going outside with a torch and looking at them all bundled up together.


----------



## KaaTom (Dec 7, 2008)

They are surprisingly active for the middle of the day



> its a bit late for halloween decorations isnt it?


 
Im a test run for next year LOL


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 7, 2008)

:shock: Holy Crap there are so many!!!!!!


Lucky you!


----------



## KaaTom (Dec 7, 2008)

There are about 10+ plus full of bats........


----------



## pythoness (Dec 7, 2008)

strange fruit


----------



## Ned_fisch (Dec 7, 2008)

Stinky bloody things.

Is that Goodna? Looks a lot like it. At around 5.30-6.00pm, I always get a hole lot come through from.


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Dec 7, 2008)

is that Sandgate area???


----------



## MatE (Dec 7, 2008)

We have over 1 million bats near our place they will blacken the sky when on the move.


----------



## jordo (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice pics.
I've watched the grey headed flying foxes leaving to feed a few months ago at a park near Fairfield, Melb. It's pretty spectacular having hundreds of them flying over your head.


----------



## KaaTom (Dec 7, 2008)

Its just as your coming into Lowood..... I love looking at them


----------



## Serpentes_15 (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah jordo was that the nats bbq. that was great. Iv'e been there since and got some allright night time photos just before take off. Love bats.


----------



## tomcat88 (Dec 7, 2008)

bats f*&cked one of our parks. hippies wouldnt let council scare them off cause in maybe 1 out of 1000 bats were a protected species whilst the thousands of others were the common variety (not a bat person dont know different species) a now the trees are dead(slowly dying still some leaves) and the park is full of bat **** and dead baby bats.


----------



## KaaTom (Dec 8, 2008)

These bats tend to rotate there living 'quarters' you wont see them for months then they pop up again...


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 8, 2008)

Kirby said:


> its a bit late for halloween decorations isnt it?


 LMAO I like your sense of humour.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nuthn2do (Dec 8, 2008)

tomcat88 said:


> bats f*&cked one of our parks. hippies wouldnt let council scare them off cause in maybe 1 out of 1000 bats were a protected species whilst the thousands of others were the common variety (not a bat person dont know different species) a now the trees are dead(slowly dying still some leaves) and the park is full of bat **** and dead baby bats.


All bats are protected tomcat so it's not the hippies its NPWS and the reason for not scaring them off is just like you said, you end up with dead babies all over the place.


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 8, 2008)

mmmmmmm why dont people understand what PROTECTED animals means...........the SHORT inconvenience it has on the human race ,whilst they are migrating is nothing to the impact that humans have on them in the long term .....if you dont like wildlife MOVE TO THE CONCRETE JUNGLES OF THE INNER CITIES enjoy your concrete life .........otherwise enjoy the wildlife that our country has on offer .....:evil:


----------



## KaaTom (Dec 8, 2008)

I wouldnt live anywhere else... I love the nature and all it has to offer although it can be a PITA but theres bad with every good


----------



## bundy_zigg (Dec 8, 2008)

Just another sadly uneducated person regarding bats - we have a heap of these kind of attitudes up here and it makes me sick, they in fact do more good to the environment than they do harm - THEY PLAY A VITAL ROLE IN THE ECOSYSTEM. Why not take a look at the side of the rd and in parks and rivers and the ocean and see how much human waste is there!! bat poo is good plastic and crud like that is BAD so please don't comment on something you know nothing about.




tomcat88 said:


> bats f*&cked one of our parks. hippies wouldnt let council scare them off cause in maybe 1 out of 1000 bats were a protected species whilst the thousands of others were the common variety (not a bat person dont know different species) a now the trees are dead(slowly dying still some leaves) and the park is full of bat **** and dead baby bats.


----------



## tomcat88 (Dec 8, 2008)

nuthn2do said:


> All bats are protected tomcat so it's not the hippies its NPWS and the reason for not scaring them off is just like you said, you end up with dead babies all over the place.


 
like i said no one has scared them off they just die all around town and have ruined the main town park which includes the war memorial (not alot of happy veterans at ANZAC day lol). Alot of people wanted to get rid of them via Audio Frequency or just plain shotgun pellets (not condoning this) but the fact is the damage has already been done and they have created an eye sore in our community. There has to be some middle ground not just kill them or not just let them ruin parks, memorials of significant value - if it was just some random park or trees i wouldnt have a problem. I think its funny that people will buy fish or meat that has been mass slaughtered or bred and then killed in inhumane conditions but will kick up a stink when somebody makes a comment about bats that have completely ruined parts of a town.


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 8, 2008)

tomcat88 said:


> like i said no one has scared them off they just die all around town and have ruined the main town park which includes the war memorial (not alot of happy veterans at ANZAC day lol). Alot of people wanted to get rid of them via Audio Frequency or just plain shotgun pellets (not condoning this) but the fact is the damage has already been done and they have created an eye sore in our community. There has to be some middle ground not just kill them or not just let them ruin parks, memorials of significant value - if it was just some random park or trees i wouldnt have a problem. I think its funny that people will buy fish or meat that has been mass slaughtered or bred and then killed in inhumane conditions but will kick up a stink when somebody makes a comment about bats that have completely ruined parts of a town.


 I think YOU misunderstand the meaning of PROTECTED SPECIES!


----------



## bundy_zigg (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm guessing this is where you are talking about http://hvbackyard.blogspot.com/2007/11/38-singletons-grey-headed-flying-foxes.html have a read of this especially down the bottom at the narrow minded people of the town!! this show just the attitude I was talking about - UTTERLY DISGRACEFUL!! - my vote would be move the people away and leave the bats alone!!
This is a sections of the web page that I found seriously bad and its the words of someone trying to rally support through BULL **** lies he does not even know what he is talking about


*Meeting organiser* began by telling the audience that


> "flying-foxes had killed just about every rainforest in Australia; that the DECC had lied, and that conservationists have misinformed the community; that community values had been over-ridden by DECC; that the bats had made him ill through time spent in the park, and that community health issues regarding the flying-foxes were more serious than people believed; that it would only be a matter of time before a human death occured as a result of disease from the bats, and that the government would be responsible".
> 
> what a load of hog wash!! thats one Dumb Human
> 
> ...


----------



## tomcat88 (Dec 8, 2008)

i will spell this out clearly for the simple people in dot points and then i am done with this thread:
- i never stated that i agreed that they should be shot or harmed in any way
- i simply stated they had ****ed the park, war memorial etc
- i know this is due to urban development that has more than likely destroyed their old habitat however I do not believe that there isnt enough untouched bushland/forest etc for them in the whole of NSW 
- this problem could of been sorted out before it became the local bat mating/feeding/*****ting place
- if there is something against the law with the relocation of bats or technological devices that would deter the bats from residing in the trees and eating them bare than that is news to me i guess im just a redneck bat killer
- hopefully a colony of bats invades the pro - bat crusaders towns and then you might see the situation from a different point of view

maybe go join a bat forum


----------



## bundy_zigg (Dec 8, 2008)

We have a colony of bats in our botanical gardens that do no harm and dont bother anyone!





tomcat88 said:


> i will spell this out clearly for the simple people in dot points and then i am done with this thread:
> - i never stated that i agreed that they should be shot or harmed in any way
> - i simply stated they had ****ed the park, war memorial etc
> - i know this is due to urban development that has more than likely destroyed their old habitat however I do not believe that there isnt enough untouched bushland/forest etc for them in the whole of NSW
> ...


----------



## tomcat88 (Dec 8, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> I'm guessing this is where you are talking about http://hvbackyard.blogspot.com/2007/11/38-singletons-grey-headed-flying-foxes.html have a read of this especially down the bottom at the narrow minded people of the town!! this show just the attitude I was talking about - UTTERLY DISGRACEFUL!! - my vote would be move the people away and leave the bats alone!!
> This is a sections of the web page that I found seriously bad and its the words of someone trying to rally support through BULL **** lies he does not even know what he is talking about
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bundy_zigg (Dec 8, 2008)

My point is that people of that community did not want to do anything but kill them they were not even open to suggestions which other communities use successfully and just wanted to "bring the army in for target practice" - REDNECK RESPONSE IF EVER I SAW ONE - 
It boils down to uneducated people who went to that meeting with one thing on their CLOSED minds!! and have missed out on a genuine opportunity to get rid of the bats.
I don't support killing cane toads unless it is humane and they are a PEST not a native endangered animals once again gets some facts then try again!!
this is what the community should have been looking at doing - this is what the bat supporters suggested but it did not make the list(wonder why that was considering other communities have used these methods successfully

* Plan and construct appropriate out-of-town habitat for future flying-fox colonies
* Undertake a properly researched and implemented relocation to the edge of town or other appropriate location.
instead they opted for these!!
*The motions put forward and recorded*, in order, were:
* Bring the army in to shoot the bats
* Council to be requested to reverse their decision not to trial the chemical spray "D-Ter"
* Lock up Burdekin Park from the public until the bats are gone; and place signage
* Seek information and progress to reduce the protection status of the Grey-headed Flying-foxes
* Remove small and damaged branches and canopy of the trees to reduce roosting capability.


----------



## tomcat88 (Dec 8, 2008)

i never said cane toads were native nor protected LOL omg you just wont stop will you. i've already stated that i dont express the same views as the majority of the community or society on a whole for that matter. how often do you hear people bragging about killing snakes? all the time. If you recieve a written letter of apology from the community on their stance on bat killing will you stop flaming me for expressing my point of you instead of ramming yours down everybody elses. thank you i am out 
note to self: do not have an opinion that differs to the "Pro whatever animal someone happens to feel like getting their knickers in a twist about". They will all die out one day and so will we just get over yourself and chill out. adios


----------



## bundy_zigg (Dec 8, 2008)

I have not flamed you, and your entitled to your opinion of course - if you actually read my posts and take in what I'm saying you would understand that I'm saying that THE COMMUNITY(not you!!!) should have listened to the motions put forward by the bat supporters and them they would have had something to work with not the shoot them all attitude they seem to have!
your the one with your knicker in a twist - which I find very amusing hahaha!!






tomcat88 said:


> i never said cane toads were native nor protected LOL omg you just wont stop will you. i've already stated that i dont express the same views as the majority of the community or society on a whole for that matter. how often do you hear people bragging about killing snakes? all the time. If you recieve a written letter of apology from the community on their stance on bat killing will you stop flaming me for expressing my point of you instead of ramming yours down everybody elses. thank you i am out
> note to self: do not have an opinion that differs to the *"Pro whatever animal someone happens to feel like getting their knickers in a twist about". They will all die out one day and so will we just get over yourself and chill out. adios*


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 8, 2008)

tomcat ring the EPA and ask what PROTECTED SPECIES means ...regardless of what the bats have done to the park ,these animals are as stated PROTECTED ..just like the crocs that do get up to NO good sometimes but thats the risk you take IN THEIR TERRITORY.. same as any protected animal if it impacts on your life style , either ring someone with a permit to remove them away from your home,hence snakes ,but as a catcher I cant take that snake to far away from where it resides, just ,out of the persons home it was in only ...these BATS are not residing in your lounge room, so thats the point your towns folk need to get through their heads ,if they dont like the bats, then they NEED TO MOVE not them ....


----------

